# The Labrador Retriever Club Fall Trial.



## Chris Winkelman (Mar 23, 2011)

Any updates? I bet its pretty wet up that way.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open callbacks. 30 dogs. 2,3,4,5,6,9,10,12,13,14,16,17,20,22,23,26,27,28,31,36,37,39,42,44,45,49,50,56,57,59. Land blind 8:00 am at Randy Whittacker's property.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open Results: 1st - Whopper -- Owners Ken and Brenda Neil - handler Wayne Curtis
2nd Early-- owner Kurt Hallgren- Handler Dave Ward
3rd. Mickey owner and handler Charlie Hines
4th- Hudson- owners Bill and Pat Barstow. Qualified him for the National !!!!!!
RJam. Joy-- owners Win and Susie Purtell -handler Dave Ward
Jam to #5 Cowboy owner and handler Ray Vreeland
Jam to 17- Genet. Owners Bill and Pat Barstow / handler Wayne Curtis
Jam to 22- Jäger owner Steve Barber/ handler Wayne Curtis
Jam to 31 - Stan- Owner Dick and Pat Weis/ handler Wayne
Congratulations to all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations again, Kurt, Early's doing great!


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Qual results?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Results are up on EE


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats to everyone, but a special congrats to the Goldens placing in the amateur and the Derby. Ok, it is my breed of choice.

AM
Teddy First (Connie Dresser)
Red Third (Ernie Hawkins)

Derby
Jeebs Third (Sagan, Van Eimeren, Dillow)
Hawk Fourth (Ernie Hawkins)

They all must have an extra high step in their walk tonight.

Colleen


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy Cow! Congratulations to Ernie and Hawk for their 4th place Derby (40 pts) and Connie and Jeebs Derby 3rd....but what about Ernie and Red with the Am 3rd and Connie and Teddy with the Am win. There are folks out there who had their doubts....I was never one of them. Totally love it!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Connie Dresser for winning the Amateur with Teddy and to Nancy Fraser for winning the Qualifying with Grit! 

Lots of kudos to the ladies in this circuit. Just 2 weeks ago at Wolverine, Barb Younglove won the Open and took 3rd in the Am with Reuben and Connie Swanson won the Amateur with Ready.

They are all making it tuff on the fellas around these parts. Way to go ladies!


----------



## Thomas Running (Sep 19, 2011)

Kurt, congratulations. I saw him run final series. Definitely on a roll. Tom Running


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Kim and Tom!! He is running well and we are having a ton of fun!


----------

